# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Գուշակիր ֆուտբոլիստին

## Սերխիո

Հիմա մի այլ տիպի խաղ եմ առաջարկում,ասում եք երեք հուշում ,որը ասոցացվում է տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստին,կարելի է ասել ազգությունը, ակումբը, նախկին ակումբը կամ համարը,կամ այն ,ինչով աչքի է  ընկնում նա...
Օրինակ `ալժիրցի , Ռեալ, Ֆրանսիա-*Զիդան* կամ  9 , Կամերուն, Մալյորկա-*Էտօ'օ* :Cool: 
Բնականաբար սրանք տարական օրինակներ էին ցանկալի է ավելի հետաքրքիր ու բարդ հարցեր...

սկսեցինք
Բազել,Շվեցարիա,թուրք :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Լավ խաղ ա : 
Բայց չգիտեմ, ով կլնի :*

----------


## Աբելյան

Հաքան Յաքինը չի՞

----------


## Սերխիո

:


> Հաքան Յաքինը չի՞


 :Hands Up: 
հիմա դուք էլ գրեք, խառը գրեք,թո մտածելու շատ բան լինի ու ավելի աշխույժ :Smile: 

Բարսելոն ,Բրեշիա,4

----------


## Աբելյան

Պեպ Գվարդիոլա

Ինտեր, Բոլոնիա, Մունդիալ 94

----------


## Սամվել

> Պեպ Գվարդիոլա
> 
> Ինտեր, Բոլոնիա, Մունդիալ 94


Բաջջո ձյա ձյա  :Wink: 
Բայց հարց չեմ տալու  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

բռնում ա, բայց ես իրան չէի պահել

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինտեր, Բոլոնիա, Մունդիալ 94


Ջուզեպե 
Սինյորի ?

----------


## REAL_ist

թե Gianluca Pagliuca? :Think:  քանի հիշել եմ իրան, կարգին վռատար էր, ազգանունը հայերեն ՊաՆլյուկայա?

----------


## Աբելյան

> թե Gianluca Pagliuca? քանի հիշել եմ իրան, կարգին վռատար էր, ազգանունը հայերեն ՊաՆլյուկայա?


իրան էի պահել

----------


## Սերխիո

*1.*Բարսելոն ,Լիվերպուլ ,Մարսել.... ?
*
2.*,ՊՍԺ,Ինտեր,Կայզերսլաուտեռն, :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 1.Բարսելոն ,Լիվերպուլ ,Մարսել.... ?


Զենդեն



> 2.,ՊՍԺ,Ինտեր,Կայզերսլաուտեռն,


Ջորկայֆ, ինչքան հիշում եմ գերմանիայում խաղացելա :Think:

----------


## BOBO

Վայ, դե ստորակետից հետո պռաբել դրեք էլի: :Xeloq:  :Crazy:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես ինչա եղել :Xeloq: 



> 2.,ՊՍԺ,Ինտեր,Կայզերսլաուտեռ


գրել էի Ջորկայֆ, վայթմ ինքը գերմանիայում խաղացալա

----------


## Սերխիո

ճիշտ ա` Ջորկայեֆ

----------


## Աբելյան

ես գրեմ
Ռեալ, պաշտպան, Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրել ա 1 խաղ

----------


## Սամվել

> ես գրեմ
> Ռեալ, պաշտպան, Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրել ա 1 խաղ


Ռաուլ Բրավո  :Think: 

Հոլանդացի, արսենալ, կարգին տղա , ինքնաթիռ  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բերգկամպն ա

ես Բրավոյին չէի պահել
90-ականների ֆուտբոլիստ ա

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալ, պաշտպան, Իսպանիայի հավաքականում անցկացրել ա 1 խաղ


Այտոր Կարանկա :Think: 
Բրավոն շատ խաղա խաղացել զբոռնիում

----------


## Աբելյան

ինքն ա  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռոմա,Գերմանացի ,բեղեր :Tongue: 
Հայկո ?

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ թողեմ Հայկոն ասի ռազ ուժ իրան ես ուղղում հարցդ :Smile: 
քեզ պմ գրեմ տես ճիշտա

----------


## Taurus

> Ռոմա,Գերմանացի ,բեղեր
> Հայկո ?


Էտ "Հայկո"-ն էլ էր հուշում, եթե չէ, ուրեմն մեր Ռուդոն ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

ուշացա
դարպասապահ, խաղացել ա աշխարհի 5 առաջնություններում, բաց ա թողել 25 գոլ

----------


## REAL_ist

Դինո Զոֆ? :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

չէ
էտ բաց թողած 25 գոլը հակառեկորդ են

----------


## REAL_ist

> էտ բաց թողած 25 գոլը հակառեկորդ են


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
դրան ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել :LOL:  Զոֆը լավ ստացվավ :LOL: 
կարողա Թունիսի վռատարնա? Բունիժել էր անունը վայթմ

----------


## Սերխիո

> ուշացա
> դարպասապահ, խաղացել ա աշխարհի 5 առաջնություններում, բաց ա թողել 25 գոլ


քո սիրելի ացտեկների դարպասապահն ա, անունը չեմ հիշում ,բայց ազգանունը մի կերպ`* Կարվահալ* երևի ճիշտ գրի :Cool: 

Տաուրոս , ճիշտ ես Ռուդի Ֆյոլլերն ա, իսկ <<Հայկոն ? >> նշանակում էր ,որ հարցը իրեն է ուղղված հիմնականում :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> քո սիրելի ացտեկների դարպասապահն ա, անունը չեմ հիշում ,բայց ազգանունը մի կերպ`* Կարվահալ* երևի ճիշտ գրի


Անտոնիո Կարբախալ

համարենք ճիշտ

----------


## Սերխիո

այ հենց իրա հետ էի ,մենակ ինքն ա Մաթեուսի հետ ,որ 5 առաջնություն ա խաղացել
Բայց կարծում եմ Կասիլյասը կարա հասնի :Hands Up: 

անճաշակ :Tongue:  ,Միլան,Սուրինամ

----------


## REAL_ist

Սիդորֆնա, անչաշակա որ Ռեալը փոխեց Միալնով? :LOL: 

տղեք  բայց ետ որ ասում եք հակառեկորդա 25–ը ինչքան հիշում եմ կամ Թունիսի կամ արաբների վռատարը ես վերջերս ռեկորդ խփեց :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

տենց  էլ գիտեի ,որ շփոթելու եք...Զեդորֆը անճաշակ չի :Wink: 
Պարտադիր չի , ,որ ներկա  ակումբը լինի :Smile: 
Դավօ'օ-ին հարցրու թե ով է ֆուտբոլային աշխարհի ամենաանճաշակը ,և  նա  1 հուշումով կասի :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց Սիդորֆը հաստատ Սուրինամիցա :Smile: 
Ռայկարդնելա Սուրինամից :Shok:  :LOL: 
բայց երևի Դեվիդսի մասին ես, եթե Սիդորֆը չի

----------


## Սերխիո

> բայց Սիդորֆը հաստատ Սուրինամիցա
> Ռայկարդնելա Սուրինամից
> բայց երևի Դեվիդսի մասին ես, եթե Սիդորֆը չի


ԼԱվ էլի :Sad:  ,ճիշտ ուղու վրա էիր,Ֆրանկն ա, որ սպրտիվկի վրից պիջակ ա հագնում :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. Սուրինամից են Կլյուվերտը,Զեդորֆը,Դավիդսը ,Ռայկը,Գուլիտը,դեռ այսքանին եմ հիշում :Think: [/QUOTE]

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց հաստատ Ռայկարդը Սուրինամիցա ? :Shok: 
Գուլիտին գիտեյ, բայց Ռայկարդը չէ
ես Գուլտին, ՍԻդորֆին, Դեվիդսին ու Հասելբայնկին էի հիշում որ Սուրինամցի են :Pardon:

----------


## Աբելյան

> տղեք  բայց ետ որ ասում եք հակառեկորդա 25–ը ինչքան հիշում եմ կամ Թունիսի կամ արաբների վռատարը ես վերջերս ռեկորդ խփեց


էտի սաուդիտների դարպասապահն էր, 2002-ին ինքը էտ հակառեկորդը կրկնեց

հարձակվող, միջազգային ռեկորդի հեղինակ, մասնակցել ա 1998 ու 2006 թվերի աշխարհի առաջնություններին

----------


## Սերխիո

> էտի սաուդիտների դարպասապահն էր, 2002-ին ինքը էտ հակառեկորդը կրկնեց
> 
> հարձակվող, միջազգային ռեկորդի հեղինակ, մասնակցել ա 1998 ու 2006 թվերի աշխարհի առաջնություններին


Ինձագի ?

----------


## Աբելյան

չէ
ասեմ, որ էտ ռեկորդը ինքը խփել ա ազգային հավաքականում եթե չեմ սխալվում 109 գոլ խփելով
օրինակի համար Պելեն կարծեմ 89 գոլ էր խփել

----------


## Սերխիո

> չէ
> ասեմ, որ էտ ռեկորդը ինքը խփել ա ազգային հավաքականում եթե չեմ սխալվում 109 գոլ խփելով
> օրինակի համար Պելեն կարծեմ 89 գոլ էր խփել


իսկ ես հիշում եմ ,որ Պելեն 100-ից ավել ա խփել...
Ալ Ջաբեր ? :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

չէ, բայց մոտ էիր
Ասիացի ա, ու արաբ չի

----------


## REAL_ist

Ալի Դայի, հայերեն չգիտեմ սենցա գրվում թե չե :Think:  անգլերեն՝Ali Daei
Իրանի հավաքականի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն ռմբարկունա

----------


## Աբելյան

ինքն ա

----------


## Սերխիո

> ինքն ա


ԱՐաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Shok: ,ես լավ գիտեի դրան ,խաղացել ա լիվերպուլում ,Բավարիայում  էս վերջում էլ Հերտայում

----------


## Taurus

Լավ մի հատ էլ ես պահեմ
1.Տավար
2. Իր հավաքականում հիմնական կազմի խաղացող պաշտպան
3. Անցած սեզոնում իր ակումբի կազմում խփած գնդակը, կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցավ ՉԼ ում հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ մի հատ էլ ես պահեմ
> 1.Տավար
> 2. Իր հավաքականում հիմնական կազմի խաղացող պաշտպան
> 3. Անցած սեզոնում իր ակումբի կազմում խփած գնդակը, կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցավ ՉԼ ում հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար


Alex Արսենալին

----------


## REAL_ist

Ալեքսի հետ ես?
բայց հավաքականում ետի մենակ Լուսիոյի բացակայությամբա հիմնական կազմի խաղացող :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ալեքսի հետ ես?
> բայց հավաքականում ետի մենակ Լուսիոյի բացակայությամբա հիմնական կազմի խաղացող


Եսիմ կամ Լուսիոնա կամ Ալեքսը կամ էլ վան Բույտենը  :Think: 

Դրանք են գոլ անող տավարները  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

չէ:
հուշեմ, եվրոպացի ա

----------


## Սերխիո

:Wink: Վան Բյուտեն :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

չէէէ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավ մի հատ էլ ես պահեմ
> 1.Տավար2. Իր հավաքականում հիմնական կազմի խաղացող պաշտպան
> 3. Անցած սեզոնում իր ակումբի կազմում խփած գնդակը, կարևոր նշանակություն ունեցավ ՉԼ ում հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար


Մատերացի ?

----------


## REAL_ist

ախր նենց բանա որ մի քանի տարբերակ կարա ճիշտ լինի :Think:

----------


## Taurus

չէ, լավ ակնհաըտ հուշում, հյուսիսային երկրներից ա

----------


## REAL_ist

Տերրի?
բայց չեմ հիշում իրան կարևոր գոլ խփելուց անցած տարի :Think:

----------


## Taurus

չէէէէէէէէէէէէ, ընդ որում առաջին խաղում դարձավ հակահերոս, իսկ երկրորդում հերոսացավ իր խփաց գոլի շնորհիվ :Wink: 
դե ...

----------


## REAL_ist

Հյուպիա
ես էլ որ չեղավ լուչշե ասես ովա))

----------


## Taurus

Շատ մոտեցար, էլ դրանից մոտիկ պիտի գուշակեիր, Դանիել Ագգեր Դանիայի հավաքանից, Լիվերպուլի կազմում Չելսիի հետ պատասխան խաղում գոլ խփեց:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վան Բյուտեն


Բայց էսի լրիվ բռնում ա...

----------


## Սերխիո

*1.* Դեպորտիվո , Բարսելոն , Բրազիլիա :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռիվալդո :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռիվալդո


ինչպես միշտ չես սխալվում :Smile:

----------


## Venus

1. Միլան, 2. երեք 3. պաշտպան  :Smile: 

երևի պարզից էլ պարզ է  :Blush:

----------


## salatik

Մալդինիի հետ ես ?  :Wink:

----------

Venus (03.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Մալդինիի հետ ես ?


այոոոոոոոո, որ ասի պարզից էլ պարզ է  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

1. Լացիո
2. Բարսելոնա
3. Իսպանիա

2008-ին ֆուտբոլը թողելա

----------


## Սերխիո

> 1. Լացիո
> 2. Բարսելոնա
> 3. Իսպանիա
> 
> 2008-ին ֆուտբոլը թողելա


Գայիսկա Մենդիետա :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Գայիսկա Մենդիետա


 :Ok:  Ասեմ, որ Մենդիետան իր ողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ չի վրիպել 11մ-անոցներն իրացնելիս

----------


## Լեո

> Ասեմ, որ Մենդիետան իր ողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում ոչ մի անգամ չի վրիպել 11մ-անոցներն իրացնելիս


Իսկ քանի՞ 11 մետրանոց է իրացրել  :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Իսկ քանի՞ 11 մետրանոց է իրացրել


 :Dntknw:  Դրա մասին ոչ մի բան չեմ գտել, չնայած ես էլ եմ ման եկել :Smile:

----------


## Venus

1. Ֆրանսիա 2. Արսենալ 3. տասներկու  :Xeloq:

----------


## h.s.

> 1. Ֆրանսիա 2. Արսենալ 3. տասներկու


Եթե Վելային նկատի ունես, ինքը Մեքսիկացիա:

----------


## Venus

> Եթե Վելային նկատի ունես, ինքը Մեքսիկացիա:


Ես Վելլային ի նկատի չունեմ, սխալ է   :Tongue:

----------


## Նալբանդյան

Անրի՞ն

----------


## Venus

> Անրի՞ն


Հա Անրին է ,  :Smile:  ճիշտ է Նալբանդյան ջան

----------


## h.s.

> 1. Ֆրանսիա 2. Արսենալ 3. տասներկու





> Հա Անրին է ,  ճիշտ է Նալբանդյան ջան


Անրի՞ն :Shok:  Ինքը 14 համարովա խաղացել

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Անրի՞ն Ինքը 14 համարովա խաղացել


Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականում 12 համարն ա  :Smile:

----------

Venus (05.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Սևիլիյա-Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Մյունխեն  1860 :Wink: 

2.Վալենսիա-Սարագոսա-Բենֆիկա

----------


## REAL_ist

2. Այմար

----------

Սերխիո (04.09.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

Լոշտակ, կոլոտ, մի քիչ հիմար 10 համար :Hands Up:

----------


## Venus

> Անրի՞ն Ինքը 14 համարովա խաղացել


Ես հենց Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականում ի նկատի ունեմ նրա համարը

Շնորհակալություն Լեո ջան նկարի համար  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (05.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Լոշտակ, կոլոտ, մի քիչ հիմար 10 համար


կասկածում եմ Ռունիի վրա բայց ինքն էտքան էլ կարճ չի / Height 	5 ft 10 in (1.78 m)/ :Think: Rooney0310DM_468x640.jpg

----------


## mtrjmp

Ետ ՈՒեսլի Սնայդեռի մասինա ինտեռից: :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## BeatleMan

> Լոշտակ, կոլոտ, մի քիչ հիմար 10 համար



Արման քարամյան?  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

*Մոդերատորական. միայն սմայլիկից կազմված գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## BeatleMan

Լավ ես ասեմ`

Զիդան, Ինտեռ, վատ մամայի տղա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ ես ասեմ`
> 
> Զիդան, Ինտեռ, վատ մամայի տղա


Մատերացցի :Smile:

----------

BeatleMan (17.04.2011), Sagittarius (14.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Մատերացցի


Վահիկ ջան, քո թույլտվությամբ ես ասեմ  :Wink: 

Ուրեմն՝ բարձրակարգ տեխնիկա ունեցող, արագ, տուգանայինների գերազանց իրացնող և անշնորհք ֆուտբոլիստ  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վահիկ ջան, քո թույլտվությամբ ես ասեմ 
> 
> Ուրեմն՝ բարձրակարգ տեխնիկա ունեցող, արագ, տուգանայինների գերազանց իրացնող և անշնորհք ֆուտբոլիստ


տակ որոնման համակարգը բերում ա Ռոնալդու և Բեքհեմ տաբերակները՝ երկուսն էլ անշնորհք գյադա են: Բայց Բեքհեմի համար չի գործում «արագ» պայմանը, Ռոնալդուի համար՝ «տուգանայինների գերազանց իրացնող» պայմանը:  :Jpit:  

Կանգնենք Ռոնալդու տարբերակի վրա

----------

Լեո (17.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոնալդուի համար՝ «տուգանայինների գերազանց իրացնող» պայմանը:


Գործում ա  :Yes: 




> Կանգնենք Ռոնալդու տարբերակի վրա


Վերջին հուշումից հետո անհնար էր չկռահել  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (17.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

դե ես էլ ասեմ՝ 

Դագեստանյան տարազ հագած, ձախլիկ, աշխարհի չեմպիոն  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> դե ես էլ ասեմ՝ 
> 
> Դագեստանյան տարազ հագած, ձախլիկ, աշխարհի չեմպիոն


Ռոբերտո Կառլոս  :Smile: 

Հիմա ես`

Մարզիչ դարձած ֆուտբոլիստ,աշխարհի չեմպիոն,ՉԼ եզրափակիչ հասած մարզիչ  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (17.04.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

Բացի Դեշամպից ուրիշի չեմ հիշում

----------

Sagittarius (17.04.2011), Yellow Raven (17.04.2011), Դարք (17.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բացի Դեշամպից ուրիշի չեմ հիշում


Ինքնա :Smile:

----------

BeatleMan (17.04.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

կառատե, ֆրանսիացի, էրիկ աբիդալի ադաշ

----------


## Vaho

Էրիկ Կանտոնա՞ Մանչեստոր Յունայթեդից՞ :Think:

----------

Armen.181 (17.04.2011), BeatleMan (18.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամենա դուխով պաշտպանը Արարատ 73-ի... :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Օգնություն, Ս.Գ.

----------


## Sagittarius

Հեթանոս ջան, ըստ թեմայի կանոնների երեք հուշում տաս թվեարկելով մոտավոր այ այսպես՝ 




> Հիմա մի այլ տիպի խաղ եմ առաջարկում,ասում եք երեք հուշում ,որը ասոցացվում է տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստին,կարելի է ասել ազգությունը, ակումբը, նախկին ակումբը կամ համարը,կամ այն ,ինչով աչքի է  ընկնում նա...
> Օրինակ `ալժիրցի , Ռեալ, Ֆրանսիա-*Զիդան* կամ  9 , Կամերուն, Մալյորկա-*Էտօ'օ*
> Բնականաբար սրանք տարական օրինակներ էին ցանկալի է ավելի հետաքրքիր ու բարդ հարցեր...
> 
> սկսեցինք
> Բազել,Շվեցարիա,թուրք


ամեն դեպքում ձեր ասած ֆուտբոլիստին չեմ ճանաչում  :Blush:  պետք է գնամ, մեր ֆուտբոլային պատմությունը նորից սովորեմ. 

հ.գ իսկ եթե դուք ժամանակ և համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ունեք, վատ չէր լինի որ նման թե բացեիք՝ Հայ Ֆուտբոլի Պատմություն, որտեղ կարելի կլիներ ինֆորմացիա տեղադրել. մեր սերնդին բավականին սուղ ինֆորմացիա է հասնում այդ ժամանակվա ֆուտբոլից:

----------

BeatleMan (18.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե լավ ասեմ: Սանասար Գևորգյան, ձախի նստացը:  



Կուլտուրական ձևով ուղարկում եք բիձեքի բաղչեն նարդի խաղալու :Smile:   Նորմալա :Smile: 

Կփորձեմ ավելի ուշ ֆուտբոլային ժամանակից, երևի 1990 ից վեր?

----------

BeatleMan (18.04.2011), Sagittarius (18.04.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

մի հատ էլ

ռոնալդոից հետո, Գերմանիա, 13

----------


## Moonwalker

> մի հատ էլ
> 
> ռոնալդոից հետո, Գերմանիա, 13


Կարծես թե Ազգի ռմբարկուն ա՝ Գերդ Մյուլլերը: :Think:

----------

BeatleMan (19.04.2011)

----------


## BeatleMan

> Կարծես թե Ազգի ռմբարկուն ա՝ Գերդ Մյուլլերը:


Ճիշտա  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ճիշտա


Լավ, դե ասեմ՝

Առյուծ, «Դինամո», Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն:

----------


## Դավիթ

Լեվ Յաշին

----------

BeatleMan (27.04.2011), Moonwalker (26.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Աստերոիդ, Բունդես լիգա, Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն:

----------


## Դավիթ

Դարպասապահ

----------


## BeatleMan

Köpke? բայց աստերոիդը չի բռնում

----------


## Դավիթ

Harold Shumacher, 1980.

----------


## Աբելյան

Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն, դարպասապահ, չաղ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Պետեր Շմեյխել ?

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պետեր Շմեյխել ?


Ճիշտ ա: :Smile:

----------

Raul Gonsalez (22.07.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

փիլիսոփա, Ռաի, ՊՍԺ :Hands Up:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Անգլիա,Չելսի,"երկաթե առողջություն"

----------


## Սերխիո

> Անգլիա,Չելսի,"երկաթե առողջություն"


Ջոն Թերի

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ճիշտ ա

----------

